# Impeller



## jd4x426 (May 19, 2015)

Took my jet apart to clean and inspect the impeller and sleeve and noticed the po sharpened the top and bottom of the the impeller which from reading is no good. So my question is can file the impeler down on the face of the leading edge flat and then sharpen correctly or do I need to get a new impeller. And if I need a new impeller where is a good place to buy from. Thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 19, 2015)

Here's a link explaining a little about the leading edges profile. https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=36368


----------

